# North Somerset - buzzards once more



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm really *NOT *having a pop at our native wildlife, but raising awareness among owners of small animals that they do need to be vigilant where pets are outdoors and predators may be about

This today from another of our members



> The b****y things are in North Somerset too. Last year I found one sitting on the outdoor run having a glaring match with Dill ! Thankfully our runs are fully meshed on top !
> 
> Ross


And this from Anne Mitchell, our RWAF Treasurer, recipient of Helpline calls and poster of First Alerts (the messages I've been posting)



> Only this week the help line took a call from a rabbit owner in Northern Ireland racked with guilt after losing one of a bonded pair- decapitated by what could be a pine marten and the second bunny was blinded and had to be put to sleep. Its not just Mr Fox that rabbit owners should worry about.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

seriously the risk of a buzzard taking a rabbit from someones garden must be miniscule, i'd be far more worried about loose dogs or foxes if i were you, i wouldnt believe half you hear on that forum about buzzards lol... people like the member referring to them as 'bloody things' are the sort who vilify certain predators and this is why they end up getting a bad name ...very unfair.

so if you protect them from dogs and foxes they should be perfectly safe from everything else


----------



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> seriously the risk of a buzzard taking a rabbit from someones garden must be miniscule, i'd be far more worried about loose dogs or foxes if i were you, i wouldnt believe half you hear on that forum about buzzards lol... people like the member referring to them as 'bloody things' are the sort who vilify certain predators and this is why they end up getting a bad name ...very unfair.
> 
> so if you protect them from dogs and foxes they should be perfectly safe from everything else


And the buzzard sitting on the run eyeballing the bunny?

I agree, they must be kept safe from ALL predators, and that does include birds of prey.

A buzzard may not be able to take an adult pet rabbit (except the dwarf breeds perhaps) but they could certainly inflict some awful injuries, and the shock of that would be very likely to cause the rabbit to die from shock.

Not to pass on these warnings would be most irresponsible of RWAF. If we had one of these stories and didn't pass it on, then heard later that a rabbit had indeed been killed in the area the warning the come from...well, I for one could never forgive myself


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

RWAF said:


> And the buzzard sitting on the run eyeballing the bunny?
> 
> I agree, they must be kept safe from ALL predators, and that does include birds of prey.
> 
> ...


well tbh i personally would never trust the word of someone who dislikes Buzzards so much anyway.

im sure a buzzard could take an adult but they dont tend to venture into gardens lol... it might be better to just warn people to protect rabbits generally rather than specifically naming these birds....cos although you might not mean to this is how you demonize an animal.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

7 pairs (i believe) were released on a big estate near where i live a couple of years ago, and this year for the 1st time ever ive seen 3 buzzards in fields adjacent to the estate i live on.....i think theyre gorgeous birds, i could watch them soaring for hours(if i'd got the time:tongue_smilie: lol)


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow how cool i wish everyone appreciated them, when we had those really strong winds a few weeks back, i was going along the edge of the field on my bike with one of the huskies, and a partridge dropped like a stone from the sky i thought someone had shot it, but when i looked there was a buzzard above and to the side of me.....i tried to hide behind a tree hoping to watch it come back for the partridge but it had landed in a tree and was watching me.....i went home and left it in peace.......and when i passed with the next dog about 30 mins later buzzard and partridge were gone...i was sad for the partridge but it was also an awesome experience.


----------



## Ros L (Feb 22, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I know as soon as they are on their way over the house because mine start screaming. I could watch them all day thermaling.
> I used to leave a rabbit for the first pair that started nesting here about 10 years ago. Then sit in the back of the van and watch them feeding.


Well, well. Sounds like quite a lot of baiting going on here!


----------



## Ros L (Feb 22, 2011)

Trying to provoke an argument, trying to upset people on this RABBIT part of the forum by writing about feeding rabbits to the birds. We all know that they eat meat...what need was there to write that, in the very same discussion where you're trying to tell us that we needn't worry about buzzards attacking our pet rabbits when they go out to exercise?

All predators need to be protected against for our rabbits, including birds of prey and I for one thank RWAF and its warnings when dangers are spotted in various parts of the country. It's an invaluable service and one I want to see continuing.

The person from RWAF who posted the warnings hasn't attacked birds of prey. S(he) just posted warnings and then it's up to rabbit owners to make their own arrangements. Yes, a quote was given from somebody who is scared for his or her personal rabbit who had a buzzard perched on the run...it was a QUOTE. The RWAF person didn't say that about the buzzards. Yet with your talk of feeding rabbits to wild buzzards, you seem to be trying to both upset him/her (and the rest of us rabbit owners) and to start an argument.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Surely one thread about buzzards is more than enough? 

I stand by what i said before; scaremongering. 

Three threads about the same subject is overkill imo. One warning people to make sure their pets are protected from predators would have sufficed. Just comes across as hateful tbh.

FYI, id like to warn people about the dangers of helicopters. My pair shat a brick earlier when one flew over, thankfully they have their own burrows to bolt down, and numerous shelters around the garden. 

Funnily enough, they dont react to buzzards, of which we have 4 of that fly over my garden, nor to the kestral that actively hunts in my garden, taking birds from my feeders and that ended up trapped in one of the bedrooms a few weeks back (little bugger even had the gall to eat his great tit on the bed before he was noticed). Geese, planes and choppers frighten them though.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

hawksport said:


> A kestrel or a sparrowhawk?


100% kestrel. Almost crapped myself when i opened the bedroom and saw him sitting on the window sill. Even more so when 3 of my 5 cats appeared behind me.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I seenm to remember you are quite knowlegable on these things. It must be quite unusual for a kestel to catch birds


Well having just had a quick google, i could very well be wrong. Im not really up on my BOP species and was going on what my mother told me. Fatal error.

It was hunting from the window feeders and came through the gap in the windows then couldnt get out again.

Is it more likely to be a sparrowhawk then? I know we have both in this area (residential with small wooded area) along with various owls, although mainly tawny that we see and hear.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

hawksport said:


> That would be perfect sparrowhawk habitat. Long pointy wings = falcon (peregrine, kestrel, merlin and hobby in the UK). Short rounded wings = hawk (sparrowhawk and Goshawk in the uk). Longish, broad, rounded wings = buzzard


I remember it had long legs, a huge eye, and stunning plummage. But it all happened so quickly. I was more concerned with getting it out alive and in one piece.

I only got aftermath pics of feathers all over the pillows.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Hawksport I once saw some awesome pictures from a photographer who would go out, set up a hide and then leave a rabbit (road kill before anyone shouts) out. He would wait hours and hours until a buzzard or two came down for a feast. He got some incredible pictures of them 

Also just because a buzzard sits watching rabbits out in a run, it doesn't mean he/she wants to eat them  It could well be like watching a TV to them  I know I've witnessed one of our resident Sparrowhawks (female) sat next to a wood pigeon on the bird table! Neither was bothered by the others presence. Nature can be very mysterious sometimes ... and I love it!

EDIT: Here you go  http://www.mickjohnson.org.uk/Album/Birds/Wild Buzzard/index.html


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Maybe we should have a new thread everytime we see a fox? They are more of a worry by the sounds of it? BTW I've never seen a buzzard lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Just googled them, wow stunning looking birds!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I rescued a buzzard in the forest and after picking her up i'm in no doubt she was big enough to take a pet rabbit, maybe not a french lop but like others have said if your buns are safe from predators on the ground then they should be safe from birds of prey too. I love buzzards 

The buzzard I rescued, was in the middle of a main road at rush hour, i wrapped her in anti freeze sheet and took her to my local vets. She had a upper respiratory tract infection and chest infection and was kept in Andover for 3 weeks, had antibiotics and nebulisers... This was me releasing her with an RSPCA officier once she was better


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh Wow what wonderful pics....and well done you on saving that magnificent bird!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

hawksport said:


> It's not the size of the bird that is important, foot size and strength is the important thing


Well she was pretty stroppy with me by the time I got her to the vets lol I just kept the sheet over her eyes and was so relieved once she was safely out of my car, she filled the footwell and reguritated her stomach contents everywhere :blink:

They really are impressive birds up close, i was shaking when i got back in the car, i love all animals and am certaily not wimpy when it comes to dealing with them but her talons and beak were bigger than i thought when picking her up. They take alot of wild rabbits in the forest and two of my buns are about that size!

Its an experience I'll never forget and I had a tear in my eye seeing her fly off  such a beautiful sight.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I'll have a look later in the week and see if I have some close up foot pics of European buzzards and the American red tailed buzzards. There's a big difference in size and crushing power.
> Nice pics by the way.


I can imagine, they are impressive predators. Thank you, she was very quick so shame they are abit blurred.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This is my buzzard pic form last wekk. You might need a magnifying glass to actually see it though.










Hawksport, what sort of range does a buzzard have? We either have a few that cover vast distances, or we have a hell of a lot in my area. I know we have at least 3 pairs, if not more.


----------

